

Ask HN: effects of surveillance - zipfle

Have you noticed any differences in how you think &#x2F; speak &#x2F; act over the past week? Have you caught yourself thinking about surveillance before you said &#x2F; posted something?
======
bediger4000
No - I assumed that I was under surveillance based on the number of security
cams I see walking around downtown Denver, and things I'd already read about
ECHELON and "Stellar Wind". Also, the visible security state seemed all too
willing to do stupid, stupid authoritarian things (anything the TSA does at
airports), so why not a dragnet surveillance?

I bet the NSA gets a lot of good porn, phone sex and celebrity gossip that
way.

